# The Strange Magic of: Tori Amos



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Antiquarian's memories of old flame wars over the respective virtues of Kate Bush and Tori Amos prompt this post. It seems one can't read (Y Kant Tori Read?) about Tori Amos without the inevitable comparisons to KB--it's become an accepted area of discussion, but one I never could become engaged with. For me, every artist rests upon his/her own laurels. I found Tori's Under the Pink to be my preferred album, in that it contained the most accessable music, despite the usual impenetrable Torian lyrics. Here she confidently performs _Cornflake Girl_, while demonstrating her keyboard skills and her ability to get into a groove. I say: Kiss Me Kate, and Kiss Me Tori Too!


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I enjoy Tori Amos, not as much as Kate Bush, to be sure, but I really enjoyed _Boys For Pele_, as it seems to be a bit different from her earlier albums. More intimate (no, I am not talking about the picture in the booklet where she is nursing a piglet) sounding, introspective, with more spare arrangements. Not very commercial sounding, but I think it may have been an attempt to distance herself from the earlier, less experimental albums. Or I may be completely off base here...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Antiquarian said:


> I enjoy Tori Amos, not as much as Kate Bush, to be sure, but I really enjoyed _Boys For Pele_, as it seems to be a bit different from her earlier albums. More intimate (no, I am not talking about the picture in the booklet where she is nursing a piglet) sounding, introspective, with more spare arrangements. Not very commercial sounding, but I think it may have been an attempt to distance herself from the earlier, less experimental albums. Or I may be completely off base here...


Diff'rent strokes. I found Boys for Pele to be far less accessable, more experimental, more indecipherable than Under the Pink, which is again proof of the infinite variety of human response to music. And Hooray for that! Otherwise we'd have nothing to talk about on TC.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I am a big fan of Tori Amos since "Little Earthquakes" came out. My favorite Tori Amos CD is "Boys For Pele" - an album so complex yet very mesmerizing that I keep on coming back to hear each track to discover new highlights :angel:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my all-time faves (as is Kate Bush).

Her three best albums (for me) span her career, and all three would make my top 10 pop/rock albums:

Little Earthquakes (1992)
Scarlet's Walk (2002)
Unrepentant Geraldines (2014)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

More from the toothsome, ginger-haired preacher's daughter, the appropriately-titled _God_. "God, sometimes you don't come through. Do you need a woman to look after you?". A key question that has haunted theologians for millennia. Were I God, I'd say Bring Me Tori, ASAP!


----------

